# Microwave problem



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2020)

The rotating plate in my microwave has started skipping. I have met this problem before so washed then degreased then added friction by using sandpaper. Nothing works. I like it since it is a cheerful red in the kitchen and I can just about remember life without this gadget so more an annoyance than anything else. I will be hopefully off on Monday in Oban and the basic ones are pretty cheap in Argos which is the only place to have them in stock.
I think a flatbed one would be an improvement since no moving parts but they all seem to be bigger than my old turntable one.
Anyone got any ideas how to sort the skipping turntable?


----------



## iateyoubutler (30 Jan 2020)

Knackered motor/gearbox by the sound of it


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

Is there anything preventing the plate or the mechanism turning, that you can see?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Jan 2020)

You can still use it with no problems, the turning plate isn't strictly necessary in a microwave since the waves cover the inner space fairly evenly anyway. You will want to turn the dish at some point like you would in a flat bottomed microwave and give everything a stir but no, the turning plate doesn't bring much to the party.


----------



## iateyoubutler (30 Jan 2020)

My new microwave doesn`t have a turntable, and a lot of them don`t seem to now. Perhaps it doesn`t do much when it does have one?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2020)

The old Toshiba is still working fine, over 40yrs of service. 


View: https://youtu.be/bGdXirLZYLY


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2020)

Our old Delonghi microwave started making noises a few weeks ago, when not in use but plugged in clock on. 
Magnetron on its way out was the diagnosis, we managed to get a new one in currys sale. 
We got a Kenwood as they bought out Delonghi, exactly same machine so very happy. 
We dont like change


----------



## sleuthey (31 Jan 2020)

As you have already addressed the mating surface between the glass plate and plastic flange my gut reaction is that the flange is slipping on its spindle. You could try levering it upwards and if it comes off easily try adding something with friction that is microwave safe to the inside of the sleeve on the flange.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The old Toshiba is still working fine, over 40yrs of service.


The problem I understand is that although it may be working perfectly well the seals on the door can perish and fail causing radiation to leak. Might be worth checking.
https://interestingengineering.com/...u-know-if-your-microwave-has-a-radiation-leak


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> The problem I understand is that although it may be working perfectly well the seals on the door can perish and fail causing radiation to leak. Might be worth checking.
> https://interestingengineering.com/...u-know-if-your-microwave-has-a-radiation-leak


Quote from the end of the article,

"_The radiation will not be in a high enough dose to cause you any harm_. "


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the replies. The spindle turns ok but the glass plate which sits on top turns but skips over the lugs and does not turn smoothly. If the picture downloads it shows the lugs which turn the plate. I think eventually friction on the plastic reduces the size and that is probably the root of the problem.
There seems to be some difference in the electronics for the flatbed ones.


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Jan 2020)

I remember days gone by when my mum used to get her Microwave checked annually. The guy would come to the house and check the seals ect and sign it off. You never hear of it nowadays


----------



## presta (31 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks for the replies. The spindle turns ok but the glass plate which sits on top turns but skips over the lugs and does not turn smoothly. If the picture downloads it shows the lugs which turn the plate. I think eventually friction on the plastic reduces the size and that is probably the root of the problem.
> There seems to be some difference in the electronics for the flatbed ones.
> View attachment 502691


If the pegs on the plate are jumping out of the drive hub there must be alot of friction somewhere preventing the plate from turning, and the only place that can be coming from is the wheels on the plastic support ring.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2020)

presta said:


> If the pegs on the plate are jumping out of the drive hub there must be alot of friction somewhere preventing the plate from turning, and the only place that can be coming from is the wheels on the plastic support ring.


The wheels seem free but I will check them again. You could be right as I never seriously questioned them.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2020)

I may have solved the problem. Took out the three legged bit under the glass which just pulls out. Coarse emery paper to increase friction then washing up liquid and boiling water on the underside of the glass plate. Once all dried out it seems to turn ok but needs a longer run which I don't have time for as off on a morning ferry and temperatures falling. Being Argyll and Bute they will probably not grit the roads on a Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

You'll have checked that there are no flat spots/irregularities on the rollers, and that they turn freely on their spindles.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Quote from the end of the article,
> 
> "_The radiation will not be in a high enough dose to cause you any harm_. "




And to be fair an extra arm leg and eye are well handy


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have checked that there are no flat spots/irregularities on the rollers, and that they turn freely on their spindles.


Never thought of flat spots but not at home for a few days so cannot check until then. The only flat bed one that fits is in Argos Fort William but with tomorrow’s forecast of high winds not going there in case of trees down on the road which would mean a long diversion.


----------

